# Ocracoke This Weekend 11/7



## rickwhofishes (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey Everyone - Headed down to Ocracoke this weekend. I did not get a permit to drive on the beach and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations where to pull a cart out on to the beach that is not a super long walk and possibly hold some fish too  Also, is it possible to get a beach driving permit for just the day? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cotton top (Oct 13, 2014)

Park at the airport and walk from there.


----------



## drivebyjustin (Jun 25, 2012)

No day passes, only 7 day for $50.


----------



## rickwhofishes (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks For the info! I may just get a pass, especially if my dad comes.


----------



## Spinning Reel (Feb 27, 2007)

Another option, park at the campground and use Ramp 68. The walk to the beach will be about the same as the airport.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL - I thought you guys were being mean by saying park at the airport and walk to the beach.
So I checked it out on Google Earth and to my amaze, it is only a short hop to the surf !!!

How long has that airport been there ????? I have not been to the OBX since 1977 or so and don't remember an airport there.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

BarefootJohnny said:


> LOL - I thought you guys were being mean by saying park at the airport and walk to the beach.
> So I checked it out on Google Earth and to my amaze, it is only a short hop to the surf !!!
> 
> How long has that airport been there ????? I have not been to the OBX since 1977 or so and don't remember an airport there.
> View attachment 13927


Airport has been there as long as I've been going, but my trips there only date back to the early 80's. Not sure when it was built. Before I had a 4wd vehicle, I used to park there and walk over. Also used to park and walk over at the campground or the lot by the pony pens or the small lot a little further north than the pony pens. There are also some spots up near the north (Hatteras) end of the island where you can park on the shoulder of the road and walk over the very low dunes and the ocean is right there, also. I've known folks to have good luck up that way also, especially if the wind is blowing from Hatteras toward Ocracoke. I would ask Alan in Tradewinds what he suggests based on the conditions, wind direction, fish reports etc. once you are down there.

Better yet - get the $50 permit and have much more beach available and the ability to scout at low tide and pick a good looking hole. DrumintheSuds posted some good advice a few weeks back re. his suggestion for finding big drum on Ocracoke if you have a vehicle. Not a big secret - head out ramp 72 and get as close to south point as you can, look for white/churning/foamy breaking water. Of course there are plenty of other spots up and down the Ocracoke beach and south point isn't always the location that produces. But playing the odds I think your chances are best out there under most conditions.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

On vacation. Eating out --motel-- $$$$ ect. Spend $50 bucks and get a pass and enjoy. Have a great time! glenn


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Rick,
I did the "pull the cart" thing for two days then said, the heck with this, bought a permit.
Get the beach permit, its worth the sore muscles of pulling that dang cart.... and a lot more places to fish. Eat Beanee Weenee's for supper one night and you bought your permit, might as well be on the beach night fishing anyways, lol

:fishing:


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

I remember going there years ago for vacation, in the family Oldsmobile. Since we couldn't hit the beach we would just always ask the guys at the Red Drum which parking areas were closest to fish, & I remember they would usually tell us which lots were likely to be close to some decent holes. I would be a walk but not bad. I remember parking at the lot closest to the pony pen, frequently (not sure if the pony pen's there now). We also used to park at the north end near the ferry a lot, & catch trout, flounder, blues & once a huge needlefish on a hopkins, in the inlet.


----------



## rickwhofishes (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks Everyone! Sold!! Getting a permit. I assume my suburban will be fine in the sand down there with about 15-20 lbs. of pressure? Is it pretty dicey down around the southern point? just don't want soft sand ruining the day.  Just have not driven on the beach in a while and i don't want to be a complete rookie...


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

4X4 Suburban you'll be fine. I run 25 in the front, 20 in the back no problem (Chevy Z71). you'll see/follow the tracks, see a spot and back her up. Be sure to take your full size shovel, jack, some plywood for the jack and a tow strap...just incase. 

And yes the pony pens are still there, just upgraded and nicer. Stop @ Tradewinds B&T, get some bait there and ask that guy what he recommends as where to go according to the wind. There are plenty of spots. Its just a matter of being in the right place at the right time.

Good luck!!!


----------



## rickwhofishes (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks Everyone! looking forward to it - I'll hit Tradewinds as soon as i arrive friday! I will hopefully have some pics to post...


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

a bit off topic but what parts of beach are open to night driving at the moment?


----------



## Spinning Reel (Feb 27, 2007)

For Cape Hatteras and Ocracoke..

http://www.nps.gov/caha/planyourvisit/off-road-vehicle-use.htm


----------

